# Intel Skylake/I219 NIC Support



## jasonvp (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey folks -

I (mistakenly?) purchased a Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI motherboard (I'm not using the WiFi part) which comes with 2 Intel NICs built in: an I211 and an I219.  FreeBSD 10.2, as well as the latest 11-CURRENT snapshot don't see the I219 NIC.  I see that dev started to work on this in the kernel to add it, but it appears to have stalled?

I applied the patch for if_em.c and if_em.h, but the kernel won't build because of too many undeclared identifiers.  And, per the notes in the URL above, it looks like it may break other em drivers.

Any guidance on this?  Thanks.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi.

A better place to ask about development and status is the FreeBSD CURRENT mailing list.


----------

